# pop up ads on Android phone



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

problem with ads on Doogee X5pro mobile phone on android.

How do I stop these pesky ads popping up all the time. Some are hard to close down (when clicking the "X" in the corner) still does not go. Have used the pop up blocker in settings and it is set to block but it does not work. Most of the pop ups seem to come from Google Play Store. I have not downloaded any games. they pop up at all different times and occasions. Sometimes the only way to get rid of an add is to turn the phone off and then on again.

Please help...I feel like throwing the phone away and buying a new one!!!!!

Regards, Brimun


----------

